# [Q]Custom Splash Screens



## HogFan77 (Dec 16, 2011)

Is anyone working on custom splash screens for the DINC2? I would love to change out the plain white htc logo one on mine.


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

i usually switch them out often
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1226331


----------



## HogFan77 (Dec 16, 2011)

sjpritch25 said:


> i usually switch them out often
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1226331


Yeah, I've seen that thread, and one other, but they both seem to have died off. I had a few for my OG DINC, but am looking for some for DINC2. Some of those are ok, but I have a few images that I would like to have done, as I don't have the awesome skills that others have.


----------



## Chris3D (Jul 26, 2011)

HogFan77 said:


> Some of those are ok, but I have a few images that I would like to have done, as I don't have the awesome skills that others have.


Here's the only utility you need: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=405118

That'll convert a standard bmp image to the nb splash screen format the phone needs. After you convert it, just throw it in a zip from another splash screen, replacing whatever .img file is already there and flash it in hboot. It's really pretty simple.


----------

